# Saving energy can create a green room



## joecaption

And how exactly does cutting down trees that convert CO2 to oxygen, using a chainsaw that pumps out a lot of CO2 and other polutants, and once the trees gone erosion starts to set in, then burning the wood that fills the air with smoke help the envroment?


----------



## fiveohthree

Can you clear the concept a little bit. I mean does the stoves has to be wood only or the whole room ?


----------

